# Lionhead Personality?



## johnny5 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am adopting a pair of lionhead bunnies soon and I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little bit more about their general personalities? If you have a lionhead maybe you could post a pic of your bunny or some cute stories?  In return I will post lots of pics when my bunnies come home! 

I am thinking of naming the male P.Z. but still not sure about what to name the female. :hello:bunny18


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

HeyPEG! Peg is are resident lionhead expert. Let me go get her.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

I am owned by Abby or Abster or Abmonster as we like to affectionately call her. She is sooo full of personality and has a personality that I can only describe as foolhardy. What I mean by this is that simply she doesn't think there is anything in life to be scared of... She lives to play. She binkies like she is mad when she is out for floor time. She has an near obsession with toilet paper. She strings it everywhere, running and shaking her head , all the while binkying. Sometimes she even falls asleep cuddling with it. We have actually thought about getting her professional help for this obsession (Don't tell her).
She isn't really a cuddly bun but does sit next to me and loves being petted. She actually enjoys brushing too. She is my laughter in this house when at times it seems gone. I have battled depression before and Abby helps me combat it. When I get stressed I let her out and just observe her. She has such a zest for life and I find it contagious! She is not only my bun but my healer also. And without further adieu-


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a lionhead named Little Bunny. I have had her about 4 years now. She isn't scared of anything. She loves to explore. Last time I took her to the vet I was telling the vet how she is a little crazy at home. The vet said lionheads don't think they are rabbits, they think they are lions. I had to laugh at that because it is so true. She is a little thing but isn't scared of anything. She can get grumpy at times when she doesn't want me playing with her she will grunt at me. But she has never attempted to bite me or get aggressive, just lets me know when she doesn't want to play. She doesn't like to be picked up but likes to be petted. She has been sick and though she is an independent little bunny, she was a champ and did so well with me hand feeding her and giving her sub q's. She is a fighter. I would get a lionhead again.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my new bun, Happy, whom I am rehabilitating. 











And another shameless time to show off my beautiful Abby.


----------



## johnny5 (Jul 22, 2009)

What beautiful bunnies! They sound like they have wonderful personalities, just what I'm looking for  I can't wait to bring my pair home and watch them destroying their toys.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Janet, your Happy looks a lot like my Little Bunny did when she was younger. She has grown into her hair a little bit now lol. But when I first got her she had a lot of hair like that. How old is Happy? 

Johnny, when are you getting your pair? We are going to get some pictures of them right? Do you know there colors?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

Happy is a year old. He had his b-day this month.


----------



## Malexis (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Welcome!  I'm from washington too!! Lol where are you getting your bunnies from? Just wondering cause there is a pair at a shelter that are beautiful (their lionheads) 

I have a lionhead myself.. I feel that she is small but has a HUGE personality. She want to be in charge and go places she's not allowed lol. She is an amazing bunny though and i wouldnt trade her for the world.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a Lionhead named Marlin. He is almost 2.5 years old and neutered. I got him when he was 6 weeks old and he was such a love bug. I could do anything to him and he wasn't scared..he was very friendly and out going.

Now a days he is kind of skittish towards strangers. I think it is probably because I am the only person he has bonded to. Marlin will freak out if a "stranger" walks into the animal room...he gets so stressed out. I am not sure if he just doesn't like people in his "territory" or what?

He can be a bit skittish with me sometimes, too...but he is usually okay. Out of all 3 of my bunnies Marlin is the "little baby"...he likes to be treated like a sensitive baby, so I treat him that way, lol! He is also a bit ditzy most of the time ....he runs around like a little blond-headed 12 year old girl who thinks he is hott stuff (at least that is what he reminds me of!!).

:laughsmiley:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I have 5 lionheads that are all very different!

Suki: She is a massive monster she is so temperamental one minute she is licking you then she is biting you I love her all the same though!

Sebastian: Suki's little slave He dotes on her like there is no tomorrow can't live without her and isn't interested in anybun else.

Sky: Miss I'm too good to be groomed even though I look a state, I will let my owner waste an hour getting no where with a brush, Husabun Sonic.

Sonic: Lets just say he likes to mount Sky and pee on her!

Swyer: He is a little dot he about the size of a nethi but he deffo has the heart of a lion he will fight anybun who goes near him or his cage, But he loves me! 

As you can see lionheads have all different types of personalities and are so different pending on what was bred into there line!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I have 2 lionheads, Leo and Blue though, Leo is a cross with a lop.
Leo is more playful than Blue and loves rattle toys, he'll play tug of war with them and then chuck them about lol!
Blue tends to be more grumpy he's never bitten anyone though! They both absolutely love straw and like to make little nests for themselves lol!
Here is a picture of them




Blue is on the left and Leo is on the right!


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Jul 23, 2009)

I own a lionhead names charolotte. And she is the BIGGEST sweetie! she loves to cuddle and gives lots of bunny kisses! she like to explore and do binkies while running around the house. She'll also like to kick back and watch some animal planet. :happyrabbit:They are an excelent breed. compleatly adorable! very smart too!


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww.. He looks just like my charolotte!!!! She's almost a year old.


----------



## johnny5 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am bringing them home Aug 14th approx. I am not sure what official colors they are. One is a chocolatey brown and the other is a caramel color.


----------



## johnny5 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am getting them from a rescue called River's Wish/Thumpqua.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a lionhead named Sweetie. She is calm and will sit with me for about an hour. She sat with me on the 4th of July for about an hour or so. She is the black bunny in my avatar. She is 9 months already!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 24, 2009)

We have one lionhead, named Skippery. She is black, about 5 years old, and very sweet. She likes to be held and petted, and LOVES to be brushed. She even tolerates me playing with her mane. (I make it stick up funny all over her head. My 17 year old, her actual "owner", hates that, lol.)

Skippery likes to sit on my chest when I'm watching TV. If I stop petting her, she starts staring at me, nose to nose. "Hey! You stopped! What's the dealy-o?" She has a best friend, who is in the next cage, named Nibbles. Nibbles nibbled off part of Skippery's mane one day! They fight when we let them out together to play...but they lay next to each other, through their cages, all the time. Silly girls! I would go so far as to say that they are a bonded pair. If we ever lose one of them, the other will be absolutely heart broken.


----------



## Leowyldemi (Jul 24, 2009)

i have a lionhead, his name is howie, he has a personality i can only describe as mellow, in fact he borders on timid-until you touch "his "things, his bowl, his poos,he hates having his stuff messed with and will attempt to chase off anyone messing with his things, but at the same time,i left his cage open for three hours once(bad mama!) and he stayed put, he never chewed on anything he wasn't supposed to, and he's not a big digger, he is absolutely the calmest and least destructive of my four pets, and an absolute joy.

also he's a couch potato, he loves to watch tv.

(uhhh image may need resizing ,oops!)


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a lionhead x lop but unfortunatly she lost her mane and her lop ears lol! As she grew she grew out of them, but she is very friendly and loves to lick alot for some reason. She had a litter recently and the friendliest of the lot is the one she passed her mane onto  Which I am probably going to keep.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 25, 2009)

Very good information everyone. Im adopting a Lionhead (see avi) in a couple weeks myself and it sounds like she will fit here perfectly.


----------



## acnaib (Apr 23, 2021)

*I have a pet rabbit. Her breed is 75% English Angora and 25% lionhead. My pet's personality has the same personality of a pure lionhead. All I can say is she's aloof, doesn't want too much cuddles, loves exploring, and affectionate. Even if my pet is aloof, she's still a loving bunny. Sometimes she sprawls beside me and she oftens let me pet her. (I apologize for my grammar, I ain't good in speaking English)*


----------

